# A Coil To Try



## RoSsIkId (10/6/14)

This looks super cool and I want to try this


----------



## Die Kriek (11/6/14)

Iirc @devdev has done this one. How successful he was I do not know


----------



## devdev (11/6/14)

The clapton is well worth the effort. Probably one of the most satisfying builds I have done. Vapor was good but on the kayfun I didnt notice a jump in flavour. If you search clapton coil you will find my thread with pics of my build

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (11/6/14)

devdev said:


> The clapton is well worth the effort. Probably one of the most satisfying builds I have done. Vapor was good but on the kayfun I didnt notice a jump in flavour. If you search clapton coil you will find my thread with pics of my build
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Best looking Clapton coil ever imo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Xhale (11/6/14)

the theory behind it is sound..thats the exact same way the wire in incandescents are wrapped, so going to assume it gives the most heat/light.
In a old school light bulb, it creates interior reflections which increases brightness, hopefully the same applies to heat.
I'll try one at some time, when uber bored


----------



## ZortEd (30/6/14)

How about these bad boys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (30/6/14)

thats some interesting coils


----------



## Mike (30/6/14)

Can someone maybe explain the logic behind this to me? I'm really quite curious about coils - surface area, mass and wicking effectiveness ITO thickness and tightness etc. Does anyone know of a decent resource that covers these topics?


----------



## Andre (30/6/14)

Mike said:


> Can someone maybe explain the logic behind this to me? I'm really quite curious about coils - surface area, mass and wicking effectiveness ITO thickness and tightness etc. Does anyone know of a decent resource that covers these topics?


Try this guy's blogs: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/blogs/mactechvpr/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Harryssss (23/7/14)

Been vaping away on a oval coil I built for a week now and I do think surface area of the coil and wick
makes a difference . What I did is put the larger area of the coil over the air intake of the Kayfun and man o man
great clouds and taste!! Will post pics.


----------



## Harryssss (23/7/14)

Sorry the drawing is real bad. But would like to know what you guys think?


----------



## PeterHarris (23/7/14)

now that is very interesting.... good job

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Harryssss (23/7/14)

Thanks Peter !!!!


----------



## annemarievdh (23/7/14)

I want to try that !!!


----------



## Harryssss (23/7/14)

Did it on the dripper and works good aswell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (23/7/14)

Looks awesome. What did you use to get the oval shape? Any tutorial available?


----------



## BhavZ (23/7/14)

Looks awesome. What did you use to get the oval shape? Any tutorial available?


----------



## Andre (23/7/14)

To my unscientific mind a round coil should be more efficient than an oval coil. Equal distances from wick and juice. Less impeded air flow. Structurally stronger. ???


----------



## Harryssss (23/7/14)

Will see if I can do one tonight was a mission and went trough a lot of kanthal but got a good way of building it


----------



## Harryssss (23/7/14)

True round coils are Structurally very strong and easy to build but I was wondering about the surface area, mass and wicking effectiveness

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (23/7/14)

hmmm, interesting.... I'm gonna squash the coil I have in my kayfun and see if it makes a difference

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (23/7/14)

BumbleBee said:


> hmmm, interesting.... I'm gonna squash the coil I have in my kayfun and see if it makes a difference


no seriously, I found this thread right after I topped the kayfun up, now I'm vaping the heck out of this thing now... gotta finish this last 2ml of menthol off


----------



## soonkia (23/7/14)

This is what I do for my mpt2 coils, and it works like a charm. 

Basically, use 2x1.2 ID mandrel, next to each other, and then wrap around both of them. 

But, never thought of doing it on a Kayfun. Will try when I recoil again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Harryssss (23/7/14)

Very easy if you have an existing coil in. take our coil out and gently squeeze it oval with pliers just watch out
the coil is going to tri and fall flat when you squeeze it.


----------



## Chef Guest (23/7/14)

Thanks for this @Harryssss 

Dunno when I'm gonna find the time to do this but will definitely try when I'm re-coiling.

For anyone interested, I'm currently running a 0.6 Ohm double barrel micro coil in my Rocket. This thing is frikken amazing! Awesome vapour and flavour. Have been on it in this RBA for over a month now and have no desire to change it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezaD (23/7/14)

Andre said:


> To my unscientific mind a round coil should be more efficient than an oval coil. Equal distances from wick and juice. Less impeded air flow. Structurally stronger. ???


 
In my experience you are correct. Tried the oval coils because I wanted to wrap around 2 pieces of silica wick in a Evod coil so I would not need a flavour wick. Turned into a really hot vape because the in Oval form the coil does not keep it's shape well and airflow is negatively impacted. Add the fact that the top of the coil is much higher as well. So too hot to trot and way too much effort for no appreciable gain. Went back to round coils.


----------



## BumbleBee (29/7/14)

I built a "traditional" 28g coil, 8/9 wraps on 2,5mm ID, then gently tried squashing it with pliers. After realigning the coils  I loaded 2 pieces of cotton wick and fired it up. It looks very messy as it has gaps everywhere. @Harryssss try rebuilding your coil with the oval standing up not lying flat, that way you have much more of the coil exposed to the airflow, this thing blows any round micro coil that I've ever built on my Kayfun clear out of the water! Epic stuff!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Harryssss (31/7/14)

BumbleBee did it your way and it blows any round micro coil clear out of the water!
Thanks Mr

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (31/7/14)

Harryssss said:


> BumbleBee did it your way and it blows any round micro coil clear out of the water!
> Thanks Mr


Yay!


----------



## rvdwesth (19/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I built a "traditional" 28g coil, 8/9 wraps on 2,5mm ID, then gently tried squashing it with pliers. After realigning the coils  I loaded 2 pieces of cotton wick and fired it up. It looks very messy as it has gaps everywhere. @Harryssss try rebuilding your coil with the oval standing up not lying flat, that way you have much more of the coil exposed to the airflow, this thing blows any round micro coil that I've ever built on my Kayfun clear out of the water! Epic stuff!


 
Project accepted.... Will also try that tonight!


----------

